

Everyone in a tech startup should learn how to code - alexpeiniger
http://www.alexanderpeiniger.com/2013/03/everyone-in-a-tech-startup-should-learn-how-to-code/

======
gregjor
My experience is that few people care to learn how to code. Even fewer people
_can_ learn to code, even minimally. Learning to code just a little bit takes
a long time and is about as frustrating and dangerous as learning how to ride
a motorcycle just a little bit.

I'd rather work with people who have good ideas, management skills, financial
savvy, marketing expertise -- a well-rounded team. Only hiring programmers, or
telling potential hires they will have to learn to code is just going to
create a monoculture and alienate good people with valuable non-programming
skills.

Making everyone learn to code is neither practical nor necessary. Dr. Johnson
said "You may scold a carpenter who has made you a bad table, though you
cannot make a table. It is not your trade to make tables."

